# HOA Subdivision bid. "MICHIGAN"



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have been in the snow business for 11 years as an owner operator, This year I have been asked to estimate several different HOA/Subdivisions for plowing and salting the roadways. My question is, What is the best way to estimate these roadways? By the lane mile or by the hour? 

Are my calculations correct?

If the roadway is a typical 22 feet wide and I'm pushing with a 10 foot blade angled It would typically take 3 swipes on each side. So for each mile it would in turn be 6 miles. My other question would be what should a typical price be for a lane mile? My price per hour is $85, 1 mile would take about 2-3 minutes-ish. So for each lane mile I'm thinking it would cost about $18 to plow and $30 to salt. Am I on track or way out of WACK?

Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So....3 passes per lane mile, how do you come up with 2-3 minutes? Are you plowing at 120- 180 mph?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

60 mph to do one mile at three passes to complete in 3 minutes.

If the road is 22 wide a 10ft blade wouldn't need 6 passes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Double it for the 6 pass mile. Still at 60 mph that's a decent speed to plow at...lol.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry.. What I ment is 2-3 min per pass.. Not the entire road mile..


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1857710 said:


> 60 mph to do one mile at three passes to complete in 3 minutes.
> If the road is 22 wide a 10ft blade wouldn't need 6 passes


A 10 foot blade angled is only 9 feet.. So technically speaking it would be 2 passes and a clean up pass.. So 2 and a tid bit..


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I knew that that's what you meant, just trying to figure out your formula. If you're $85 /hr divide by 60 is $1.42 per min. x 9 min per lane mile is $12.78 / lane mile


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

How many miles are we talking about?
P/A plow or fixed right angle?
One big loop or cul-de-sacs?
Intersectons?
Shelfing?
Paved roads or gravel?
It adds up fast ( time wise ).


----------

